# The PAM 359



## PDXS (Jun 3, 2008)

After seeing an online pic of the 359 I went to my local AD to see if they had one so I could view the ecru colored lume in real life and see just what the overall effect on the face was. 
Well, much to my surprise, they are no longer an AD, the only AD on the west coast is now a Panerai boutique in Beverly Hills I was informed.
Wow. I am bummed. The 359 has really made me curious for a look in the flesh. Has anyone seen one of these yet? Better still, anyone own one and care to post pics and impressions?
Much appreciation...


----------



## Clem (Jan 9, 2008)

Your other option is drive north to Vancouver (964 miles to LA vs. 314 miles to Vancouver) Palladio is an AD. Not sure if the pricing or the exchange rate is as attractive as it used to be.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

PDXS said:


> After seeing an online pic of the 359 I went to my local AD to see if they had one so I could view the ecru colored lume in real life and see just what the overall effect on the face was.
> Well, much to my surprise, they are no longer an AD, the only AD on the west coast is now a Panerai boutique in Beverly Hills I was informed.
> Wow. I am bummed. The 359 has really made me curious for a look in the flesh. Has anyone seen one of these yet? Better still, anyone own one and care to post pics and impressions?
> Much appreciation...


Check out Martin Wilmsen's pics on his wristwatchphoto blog. Just google "wristwatchphoto 359". He takes some amazing pictures. I'll tell you though, the pics of each watch are so good that you'll just want all of them.

I don't know if I've seen anyone post any real life wrist shot photos of the 359. I'd love to see them as I think that's a unique Pam that I might like to own.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

check the Paneristi public forum and search 359. Cap posted some pics of a 359 on Friday.


----------



## Clem (Jan 9, 2008)

jacksonian said:


> Check out Martin Wilmsen's pics on his wristwatchphoto blog.


+1 :-!

He takes some amazing photos. Definitely helped me in my 312 decision.


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

I had the pleasure of handling one of the first wave of 359s that were recently released.

The 359 is better in person that in photos (IMHO), Martin's photos notwithstanding. The strap is a lot thicker than the usual OEM with a beautiful ecru stitching, which matches the patina look Luminova.

At the moment, my computer is in transit from a fix so I'm using an old iMac. Regrettably, there is an issue with uploading pics from the iMac to Photobucket so the images are very small.

Anyway, here are just some...




























Next to the Tantalum.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

PDXS said:


> the only AD on the west coast is now a Panerai boutique in Beverly Hills I was informed.


Never believe an AD: according to the Panerai site, there are no AD's in OR, 2 in WA and 18 in CA besides the boutique in BH.
Officine Panerai - Laboratorio di Idee
DW


----------



## MC36 (Apr 1, 2008)

hummm... my new grail the 359, as of a week ago it jumped in line! Was going to call the closest AD this week. What was the price point on this one? Is this limited production too?


----------



## PDXS (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey all, 
Thanks for the helpful replies and thanks for the pics to Snoballz. I appreciate it all. Vancouver makes for a nice winter sojourn, perhaps we'll check out the AD up there.
Best regards


----------



## trplthrt (Mar 15, 2010)

I like the look of this model a lot... the one thing that would be interesting would have been a design with the date window a little bit more inside so as not to lose the 3. I think you can balance the dial layout that way and actually keep all numbers intact?

I do love the colors.. looking forward to seeing one in person.


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Just got an email from my AD that he got one in today. I'm out of town. I bet it will be sold by the time I get back. 

@MC36, it's not a special edition, just a new model announced in January and just trickling out to dealers.


----------



## Clem (Jan 9, 2008)

Call him back and give him your credit card number :-!


----------



## kid-x (Feb 25, 2010)

this watch always gets me when I see it... check this link out!!!

YouTube - video of Panerai PAM359 - 44mm Luminor Marina 1950 3 Days Automatic w/ new numerals dial


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

I got to hold the 359 today at my AD. It's a really neat piece, very unique. Panerai matched the color of the stitching on the strap to the color of the lume perfectly. I'm not sure I'd ever take that OEM strap off that model. The all polished 1950 case is gorgeous and takes it a little more dressy than a brushed case in my opinion. Having the beige painted lume (which still glows green in the dark btw) and all the arabic numerals really makes it different for a Pam.

I didn't jump on it yet. I'm just not sure what I want to get next, so I'm waiting for now.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought one last Monday. It's my first Panerai, but I have been a fan of the brand since the mid-90s. This is one that just screamed at me ever since I saw the pics from SIHH earlier this year. Wonderful timepiece.




























I have been wearing it on the rubber strap for a while and it looks great with just black. I need to find some straps, possibly a black hippo. This brown full-pearl stingray looks like it might look good with the lume...


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats! :-!


----------



## PDXS (Jun 3, 2008)

Congrats on your first PAM. What a fantastic entry to the brand's offerings. If I were to get another, I believe I'd be joining you with the 359.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## RVO3VOM (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats TheDude! :-!

I just joined you in getting the PAM 359 as my first Panerai. I also agree that the SIHH pics sold me on it. My AD called this morning and my CC was flying out as soon as he said I got first chance at it. I'll be picking it up in a little over 3 hours. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

nah.
he better off buying it from the States for 2 reasons:
1. Now he can get a little Discount from any Retailers in the U.S .
2. he won't have to Pay any Taxes if the Watch were shipped out of State to Portland OREGON.

he'll definitely have to Pay Canadian Taxes or at least half of it (IF he got back the other Half at Customs !).
Cheers
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations. looks Awesome :-!
it's one of the Nicest Models for this Year (IMO) .!!

as for Straps? the OEM is really nice, but if you wanna Spice it up a Bit ? how about a JV Strap ?!!

enjoy
Tony


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice, this is on my "Wish" list.....actually any Panerai is on my "Wish" list! ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

i like the strap! love the stitch color, looks like it matches the numerals closely


----------

